# Newbie



## Mollie (30/1/19)

Hi I'm Henri off from the smokes about 3 months after I smoked for 23 years now trying diy e liquids and I battle lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (30/1/19)

Battle with what?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> Hi I'm Henri off from the smokes about 3 months after I smoked for 23 years now trying diy e liquids and I battle lol



Welcome to the forum @The vaper 
Congrats on the 3 months! Great achievement

Don't worry there are lots of helpful and experienced vapers here to help you. Just ask questions as you go along and I am sure you will find answers and help to improve your vape experience

All the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (30/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> Battle with what?


I'm still new at the diy e liquid
The e liquid doesn't taste right I steep it in my fridge but went to vaperite and told me to take it out 
And then is there any other websites besides ELR where I can get recipes 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (30/1/19)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @The vaper
> Congrats on the 3 months! Great achievement
> 
> Don't worry there are lots of helpful and experienced vapers here to help you. Just ask questions as you go along and I am sure you will find answers and help to improve your vape experience
> ...


Thank you will do


----------



## Silver (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> I'm still new at the diy e liquid
> The e liquid doesn't taste right I steep it in my fridge but went to vaperite and told me to take it out
> And then is there any other websites besides ELR where I can get recipes
> Thanks



Have a look here @The vaper :
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/
(Here on ECIGSSA)

There are several threads with recipes for each flavour profile. 
Members have contributed recipes that they have tried - so you might find a few gems there

PS - Steeping should not be done in the fridge. Just in a dark cupboard. The cold actually slows down the steeping as I understand it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (30/1/19)

Thanks this is my concentrates I got at this time will have a look at the recipes and maybe have to adjust my flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (30/1/19)

Silver said:


> Have a look here @The vaper :
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/
> (Here on ECIGSSA)
> 
> ...


Just another question sorry is it fine to store my purchased e juice in the fridge I find it last longer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> Just another question sorry is it fine to store my purchased e juice in the fridge I find it last longer


Absolutely fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> Just another question sorry is it fine to store my purchased e juice in the fridge I find it last longer


The only stuff I store in the fridge is my nicotine and beers...juice don't last long enough to go to the fridge

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/1/19)

Silver said:


> Have a look here @The vaper :
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/
> (Here on ECIGSSA)
> 
> ...


Steeping in a fridge will take foooorrreeevvveeeerrrrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> I'm still new at the diy e liquid
> The e liquid doesn't taste right I steep it in my fridge but went to vaperite and told me to take it out
> And then is there any other websites besides ELR where I can get recipes
> Thanks


What did you make that didn’t taste right. 

I’m sure we can steer you back in the right and tasty direction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> Just another question sorry is it fine to store my purchased e juice in the fridge I find it last longer



hi Henri, welcome

it's not necessary to keep juice refrigerated although some people do because apparently the refrigeration slows down the steep and they prefer their juice that way

so if you like it in the fridge, keep it in the fridge

ask as many questions as you want, we can help

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (30/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> What did you make that didn’t taste right.
> 
> I’m sure we can steer you back in the right and tasty direction.


So far I made strawberry fog and mother's unicorn milk bit I'm still working on strawberry fog again maybe it needs to steep longer made it 2 weeks back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (30/1/19)

vicTor said:


> hi Henri, welcome
> 
> it's not necessary to keep juice refrigerated although some people do because apparently the refrigeration slows down the steep and they prefer their juice that way
> 
> ...


Thank you I've just spended too much money on buying e liquid so it's a test again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> Thank you I've just spended too much money on buying e liquid so it's a test again



yes the diy route it's going to save you money, trust me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mollie (30/1/19)

vicTor said:


> yes the diy route it's going to save you money, trust me


It's just a matter of trying and time patience is not one of my strongest points lol when I get this diy right I wann try blue steri stumpi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> It's just a matter of trying and time patience is not one of my strongest points lol when I get this diy right I wann try blue steri stumpi



how long you been mixing ?

I would suggest very simple 2 or 3 flavour recipes at first

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (30/1/19)

vicTor said:


> how long you been mixing ?
> 
> I would suggest very simple 2 or 3 flavour recipes at first


I would say from December I only bought some tfa concentrates and a 70/30 premix but bought pg and vg and nic the end of December I'm really a newbie at this

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> I would say from December I only bought some tfa concentrates and a 70/30 premix but bought pg and vg and nic the end of December I'm really a newbie at this


Follow tried and tested recipes to start and ask questions and more questions and more questions. It’s the best way. 

@vicTor is right, start small and simple and go from there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> So far I made strawberry fog and mother's unicorn milk bit I'm still working on strawberry fog again maybe it needs to steep longer made it 2 weeks back



The unicorn milk is a long steeper. If you kept it in the fridge untill now then it might still be 2 weeks. 4 weeks is the best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> I would say from December I only bought some tfa concentrates and a 70/30 premix but bought pg and vg and nic the end of December I'm really a newbie at this



right, well, it's fairly simple

so don't be scared, what have you tried to mix that went wrong ?


----------



## Mollie (30/1/19)

Adephi said:


> The unicorn milk is a long steeper. If you kept it in the fridge untill now then it might still be 2 weeks. 4 weeks is the best.


Thanks gonna make a mix this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (30/1/19)

vicTor said:


> right, well, it's fairly simple
> 
> so don't be scared, what have you tried to mix that went wrong ?


I'm not sure if you need the mix to breath because I didn't do it it's a little bit muted


----------



## Mollie (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> I'm not sure if you need the mix to breath because I didn't do it it's a little bit muted


And I don't use a scale only syringes don't wanna spend money on a scale now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (30/1/19)

again you can let your mixes breathe, I don't

save up for a small scale, best way to mix

where you buying DIY stuff from ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> I would say from December I only bought some tfa concentrates and a 70/30 premix but bought pg and vg and nic the end of December I'm really a newbie at this


@The vaper ,First step in your travel into diy, read the diy primer by @RichJB , here is the link.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/ ,this will give you a lot of insight into the diy side of things.
First find the flavour profile you like, fruits, bakery, Tobacco etc.
Then go look for some recipies that share as many ingredients as possible and invest in them. This way you can make multiple mixes without having to buy too many concentrates in one go. 
Go to the e-liquid threads on the site, a couple of good ones there. You can go to ELR and All the flavours as well. Mix one or two to shake and vape, and one or two to steep.
Start with one two or three ingredient recipies and build your way up as per the advice of @vicTor .
In the long run you can save a lot through diy, just don’t go overboard in the beginning.
Ask as many questions as you need to get it right.
Tell us your profile and a lot of people here will give you names of tried and tested recipies to try, no drain cleaner!

It’s easy, it’s affordabl and it’s therapeutic to me in any case. Good luck and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (30/1/19)

vicTor said:


> again you can let your mixes breathe, I don't
> 
> save up for a small scale, best way to mix
> 
> where you buying DIY stuff from ?


So far I buy from capital vapes but I looked at bossvape their prices is much better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (30/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @The vaper ,First step in your travel into diy, read the diy primer by @RichJB , here is the link.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/ ,this will give you a lot of insight into the diy side of things.
> First find the flavour profile you like, fruits, bakery, Tobacco etc.
> Then go look for some recipies that share as many ingredients as possible and invest in them. This way you can make multiple mixes without having to buy too many concentrates in one go.
> ...


Thanks there is also 99 juices site


----------



## Room Fogger (30/1/19)

Just be carefull of that one, a lot of those recipies are quite old and therefore pre sub ohm, so they contain high percentages of concentrates. Rule of thumb by someone on site, not sur who, was that recipies before 1996 be treated with caution in this regard. Due to this you will waste concentrates and may still end up with a yech juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> So far I buy from capital vapes but I looked at bossvape their prices is much better



Also look at Vape Hyper in Sunderland Ridge. Between the 2 they got most concentrates.

Edit: If you do go past Vape Hyper, get some CBE Double Mango and Ws-23.

CBE Double Mango at 5% and Ws-23 at 0.5%. 
Winner right there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/1/19)

The vaper said:


> So far I buy from capital vapes but I looked at bossvape their prices is much better


Where do you stay?


----------



## vicTor (31/1/19)

The vaper said:


> So far I buy from capital vapes but I looked at bossvape their prices is much better



try https://blckvapour.co.za

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (31/1/19)

Adephi said:


> Also look at Vape Hyper in Sunderland Ridge. Between the 2 they got most concentrates.
> 
> Edit: If you do go past Vape Hyper, get some CBE Double Mango and Ws-23.
> 
> ...


I will make a turn by them if I'm in that area thanks


----------



## Mollie (31/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Where do you stay?


I stay in pta east


----------



## Mollie (31/1/19)

[QUOTE="vicTor, post: 754433, member: 11425"
I've been on their site but didn't ordered anything from anyone I stop at a vape shop where I work that day etc and buy stuff and it's getting expensive now


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (31/1/19)

The vaper said:


> I stay in pta east


You can buy from Vapehyper instore in Centurion if you dont have big orders for free delivery.
If you come this side to Centurion, let me know, I can give you a small pocket scale. Can only do 0.1g but better than a syringe

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (31/1/19)

Thanks a lot I will let you know 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (31/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You can buy from Vapehyper instore in Centurion if you dont have big orders for free delivery.
> If you come this side to Centurion, let me know, I can give you a small pocket scale. Can only do 0.1g but better than a syringe


Hi will that scale be better than the syringe when I want to mix a 30.ml
Dont really know how these scales work

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger (31/1/19)

The vaper said:


> Hi will that scale be better than the syringe when I want to mix a 30.ml
> Dont really know how these scales work
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Mixing by weight is a lot easier than with syringes, and no dishes to be done when you are finished. Instead of the ml on the recipy you will just use the weight. Most calculators give both. Once you have mixed with a scale you will wonder why you battled for so long with the syringes.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paul33 (31/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Mixing by weight is a lot easier than with syringes, and no dishes to be done when you are finished. Instead of the ml on the recipy you will just use the weight. Most calculators give both. Once you have mixed with a scale you will wonder why you battled for so long with the syringes.


Scales are life changing when you diy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mollie (31/1/19)

So a scale like this will work cause I looked at kitchen scales but they only measure the lowest at 1g






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/19)

I am glad that you immediately ''clicked '' in with the Forum , we are a friendly, helpful bunch and will always try to help a member in need of advice 
or some quick info relating to anything vape related . Welcome again !~

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/1/19)

The vaper said:


> So a scale like this will work cause I looked at kitchen scales but they only measure the lowest at 1g
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes , that is the basic one that we all started with , it works perfectly .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (31/1/19)

Nice thanks alot for the help

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (31/1/19)

ARYANTO said:


> I am glad that you immediately ''clicked '' in with the Forum , we are a friendly, helpful bunch and will always try to help a member in need of advice
> or some quick info relating to anything vape related . Welcome again !~


Thank you 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/1/19)

The vaper said:


> Nice thanks alot for the help
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


It’s perfect for now but once you start to make bigger batches it’s a pain cause it’s only 200g. 

I’m happy with its slightly bigger brother that does 500g.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (31/1/19)

Paul33 said:


> It’s perfect for now but once you start to make bigger batches it’s a pain cause it’s only 200g.
> 
> I’m happy with its slightly bigger brother that does 500g.


I think the max I will mix will be 60 ml each time I only got a limit of concentrates first want to try them once I have the scale and maybe new nic cause I didn't kept mine in a fridge

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (31/1/19)

The vaper said:


> I think the max I will mix will be 60 ml each time I only got a limit of concentrates first want to try them once I have the scale and maybe new nic cause I didn't kept mine in a fridge
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Any shop you buy nic, its also not in a fidge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Any shop you buy nic, its also not in a fidge


All Vaperite shops now store their nic in a fridge, that’s why I like to get mine from them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Room Fogger (31/1/19)

The vaper said:


> I think the max I will mix will be 60 ml each time I only got a limit of concentrates first want to try them once I have the scale and maybe new nic cause I didn't kept mine in a fridge
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I sometimes use my small scale more than the big one.

As long as that batch of nic has not gone totally of colour and does not smell bad you can still use it, I never used to keep mine in the fridge but with the heat we have been having it oxidizes even while you are just mixing. Cool dark place is fine, fridge or freezer best. That’s where mine is now staying going forward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (31/1/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I sometimes use my small scale more than the big one.
> 
> As long as that batch of nic has not gone totally of colour and does not smell bad you can still use it, I never used to keep mine in the fridge but with the heat we have been having it oxidizes even while you are just mixing. Cool dark place is fine, fridge or freezer best. That’s where mine is now staying going forward.


I'm not sure if the nic is usp grade don't know if it's really gonna make a difference on the flavor mine is 36mg vg nic

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor (31/1/19)

The vaper said:


> I'm not sure if the nic is usp grade don't know if it's really gonna make a difference on the flavor mine is 36mg vg nic
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



next time you buy, try PG nic

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (31/1/19)

vicTor said:


> next time you buy, try PG nic


OK will do that maybe over the weekend 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

